# Ron Brown-bad news



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got this email from Marie Brown, Ron's wife. Sad to get.
Just want to let you know that we brought Ron home from the hospital yesterday to pass from this life. Hospice is working with us.Marie


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad and unfortunate news for all of us in this hobby. We wish Marie comfort in this trying time and a blessing to Ron as he will be missed.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad to hear that news, Jerry. 

It is comforting to know that Hospice is so caring and that we are ready to make the transition from this life.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers for you all from the tacs. 

tac, mrs tac & famb 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporters of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

My prayers and tomorrow's Mass will be for Ron.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, Jerry send our sympathies also. Thanks Regal


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad news indeed! Our prayers will be with Ron and Marie!


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Marie telephoned me with the same sad news. The doctor couldn't give a timetable.

Marie wanted me to pass along "the next issue is at the printer, it may be late, but it'll be mailed"

I told her that wasn't a concern. Marie said that was one thing Ron was worried about.

Put the whole family in your prayers.....


Bill


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Very sad news! Ron and Marie will be in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The tears flow.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Sad news indeed. 
Somehow, I have never managed to meet Ron, but his name is a "part" of our hobby. 
I wish both he and Marie all the very best. 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I also had a conversation with Marie. The family has gathered, children and grandchildren, and they will keep things as upbeat as they can while celebrating the life of a man who meant so much to them and did more to advance the enjoyment of small scale live steam than perhaps anyone else. 
When the time comes the service commemorating Ron's life will be joyous and uplifting and I will be there to celebrate with them. 
Marie reminded me that their family tradition of Sunday night dinners will continue and many stories of Ron will be told and written so as not to be forgotten. 
We should all do the same, relishing the time we have spent with the man, remembering the positive effect he has had on our hobby, and rejoicing that his many medical challenges are almost over and he will enjoy eternity with his God and Savior until we meet him again in the eternal kingdom. 
Best regards, 
Tom


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Name is familure but I can not picture him 

I will think of him during vespers. 

JJ


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Marie and Ron, our prayers are with you and your family. God Bless! 

Kindest regards, 

Will Lindley


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bowdler on 02 Oct 2010 05:22 PM 
I also had a conversation with Marie. The family has gathered, children and grandchildren, and they will keep things as upbeat as they can while celebrating the life of a man who meant so much to them and did more to advance the enjoyment of small scale live steam than perhaps anyone else. 
When the time comes the service commemorating Ron's life will be joyous and uplifting and I will be there to celebrate with them. 
Marie reminded me that their family tradition of Sunday night dinners will continue and many stories of Ron will be told and written so as not to be forgotten. 
We should all do the same, relishing the time we have spent with the man, remembering the positive effect he has had on our hobby, and rejoicing that his many medical challenges are almost over and he will enjoy eternity with his God and Savior until we meet him again in the eternal kingdom. 
Best regards, 
Tom 

Thank you Tom for a nice write up. I too am saddened by the news and wish the family well.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron Brown, such a nice person. Very sad..................


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 02 Oct 2010 05:45 PM 
The Name is familure but I can not picture him 

I will think of him during vespers. 

JJ 

I am sure many photos can relay the various moments of being with Ron and Marie










At home hosting one of their annual steamups, such memories will always be with us.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Sad news, indeed. Our prayers will be with Ron, Marie and the rest of the family. Whether you ever met him or not, if you've boiled water in a small locomotive, you've benefitted from his love of live steam. That's not a bad legacy to leave behind. 

Later, 

K


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bowdler on 02 Oct 2010 05:22 PM 
I also had a conversation with Marie. The family has gathered, children and grandchildren, and they will keep things as upbeat as they can while celebrating the life of a man who meant so much to them and did more to advance the enjoyment of small scale live steam than perhaps anyone else. 
When the time comes the service commemorating Ron's life will be joyous and uplifting and I will be there to celebrate with them. 
Marie reminded me that their family tradition of Sunday night dinners will continue and many stories of Ron will be told and written so as not to be forgotten. 
We should all do the same, relishing the time we have spent with the man, remembering the positive effect he has had on our hobby, and rejoicing that his many medical challenges are almost over and he will enjoy eternity with his God and Savior until we meet him again in the eternal kingdom. 
Best regards, 
Tom Nicely said, Tom. Gail & I will keep Ron, Marie and their family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I am so sad to hear this news.It was Ron who, as a no cost favour to me, very kindly arranged for a friend of his to write the first operating programs for both the RCS battery R/C systems and the RCS Live Steam R/C system.These programs enabled RCS to get established on a firm basis in this industry.I will be forever in his debt.My sincere best wishes to Ron and his family at this sad time.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

This is very saddening to hear. Ron will forever be in the hearts of those who knew him. Whether it was personally or only through his magazine, a publication that brought thousands of Live Steamers together each month to express their thoughts and opinions and generally have a good time. Ron was dedicated to this hobby more than anyone else, and showed his appreciation for all through his generosity and kindhearted nature. 

He will forever be the steely-eyed, flintly-hearted editor that helped bring live steam to the masses. 











A photo of Ron at Diamondhead with the pilot model of the Catatonk Climax. I will miss him.


----------



## Kristine (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that, my best wishes to the surviving family, sadly being somewhat of a newcomer to the clubs I don’t believe I have had the chance to meet him.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never met Ron in person but he feels like a good friend who I will miss greatly. During the work on my Mason Bogie article we comunicated a number of times and he was always a joy to work with. He was amazingly upbeat even while trying to publish SitG from his hospital bed. Without SitG and MLS I would never have had the courage to attempt building the Bogie. I pray that his time left will be joyfully spent with his family. God bless Ron, Marie and their family.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

He will be missed. How sad. God bless.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got the note.. 
Ron quietly passed away earlier today, with his family at his side. 

I was lucky enough to attend Ron & Marie's annual summer steamup the last 5 or 6 years.. 
Thanks for everything Ron, 
you will be greatly missed. 

Scot


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Funeral is to be Thursday with a memorial steamup afterward.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

The news that Ron had moved to a hospice ,flashed around the room at the Great Southern Steam Up yesterday..now this morning the final sadness. 
I feel that a memorial inscription I once read in Italy describes Ron best " A most excellent and meritorious man, full of virtue and honour. 

we where fortunate to have him and the torch he carried for small steam so valiantly for so long. 

Gordon.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

This came in my email box at 4:30PM EDT today 

Dear Friends, 

We regret to inform you that Ron passed away this morning in the comfort of his home with his family at his side. He enjoyed his association with all his "steaming" friends and we know that he is steaming on the big track in the sky. We tentatively plan to have the funeral on Thursday, October 7th with the time to be announced. Lunch will be served after the burial and anyone wishing to come to the house for a final steam-up in memory of Ron is welcome. If you can attend please contact us and we will provide the times and locations. 

Love, 
The Brown Family


----------

